# How to get my Tshirts seen



## TeesyWeesy (Jun 25, 2015)

Just started selling my t shirt designs online with zazzle how do I get my products to be seen?


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you have socia media accounts and followers? if not, then i'd focus on building some awareness about your brand.


----------



## Life Attire (Aug 26, 2015)

Social Media platforms are key and free. Facebook, Instagram, Snapchat, Twitter... ext.


----------



## TeesyWeesy (Jun 25, 2015)

I do have social media Facebook, Twitter no instagram account so I'll get one but I never heard of Snapchat checking it out. Do I need to get my own website? 
Thanks for the replies


----------



## Tshirt Coach (Aug 27, 2015)

You would be sending them to you shirts on zazzle.com

The margins there are not the best, but you might be able to make it work with some paid traffic.


----------



## TeesyWeesy (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Abelohost (Aug 28, 2015)

Why use zazzle when you sell directly through your main website?


----------



## TeesyWeesy (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm working on that! Thanks


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

*Custom Product Designer Extension For Magento, Html5 Product Designer Tool*



TeesyWeesy said:


> Just started selling my t shirt designs online with zazzle how do I get my products to be seen?



Facebook, Google+, Instagram, Twitter, Pinterest are best Social Media platforms. Build up a strong relationship and profile in Social Media platforms.


----------



## decipherdev (Aug 13, 2017)

Having your own website certainly increases the integrity of your brand!


----------



## winard12 (Feb 21, 2018)

Use the social media and you can start from there. ANd don't forget to make an attractive content so that your product could be interesting for the viewers. i hope you can also sell another fashion item design too


----------



## bewulf (May 18, 2018)

Quickest way is to post on Facebook groups and get paid targeted ads.


----------



## kinjal (Jun 16, 2018)

Social media channels like FACEBOOK,TWITTER,PINTEREST,so on are very helpful for promoting your product.Create post of your product with detail information.


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

I recommend Instagram.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Zazzle is wast of time. They get you to do the work and they get most of the money. 



Print your own, and keep all the money.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

I think he should start his own online t-shirt store and need to sale there. If he is thinking about long term online business then own online store is best option. Nowadays there are many store providers available who provide this kind of web to print store. He just needs to pay some monthly amount and he can run his start up store on their server.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

A YouTube video about the background development of your brand might help. Make sure to wear your designs. How did you come up with a concept? How did you develop it? Who do you sell to? What's in the future? What is your story? Generate interest in your brand and distinguish yourself. Why should someone wear your designs?


----------



## kujo0311 (May 23, 2018)

instagram with the right tags works pretty good


----------



## impression4444 (Jun 25, 2018)

"How to get my Tshirts seen"

Hello,

I think that this is the big challenge.
My best answer to you:
I have created my website, twitter, facebook, etc, etc, etc...

They will all self-promote each other. I live in a big city, I will have pamphlets, business cards dropped in many places... Groceries, churches...etc...etc!!!!

I believe that nothing will "move" for six months, that I might go nuts wondering why I tried this - but, success is 20% talent, 80% perseverance!

P!erre!


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

kujo0311 said:


> instagram with the right tags works pretty good



Yes, but only Instagram is not enough nowadays.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

*The million dollar question:*

What is that people are looking for, and not may others offer.
If you can answer this, then you can simply list your product, share in on social media, and people will find it.

The problem is that most people wait for us to create suggestions, so they can choose, but there is a lot of competition.
Zazzle is targeted mostly towards the gifts. Things people will buy for their friend, wife, parent, etc. No much money there, as it is low demand, and too many people are doing it. 
Zazzle prices are too high, and people are not stupid. There are better shirts for sale on ebay for 1/3 of the price.
Use your brain people, and don't waste your time with companies like zazzle.


----------



## impression4444 (Jun 25, 2018)

TABOB said:


> *The million dollar question:*
> 
> What is that people are looking for, and not may others offer.
> If you can answer this, then you can simply list your product, share in on social media, and people will find it.
> ...


I agree with all of this but, would like to add something too... When my Chinese girlfriend moved with me, I wanted a shirt of the China flag, so, I got the cheapest one possible. I'm sure there is crowd out there who will just pay for a certain type of image. For example a crowd of protester might want the image of a leader, president, king...etc...just for protest. A group or workers going on strike might want a cheap shirt with a slogan that denounces work conditions. I think you can see what I mean...

Have a nice day!

P!erre!


----------



## TieDyeShirts (Jul 5, 2018)

You should create your own website my friend. Advertising through social media is not working anymore.


----------



## impression4444 (Jun 25, 2018)

TieDyeShirts said:


> You should create your own website my friend. Advertising through social media is not working anymore.


I have created my own site - but, it's not launched yet, not until I give it a go because they charge. I will on fb and twitter because it is free. I think I will make money by overall sales to many people rather than one big customer = fb, twitter, etc... = many fishhooks...


----------



## lucycarter (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello,

If you want your t-shirt to be popular with people, you need to promote it well in social media, trade shows, events etc. There are various ways to do this. You can either post pictures of your t-shirts on Instagram / Facebook or you can distribute flyers, print newspaper advertising etc. You just need to make a targeted marketing strategy for popularizing your t-shirts.


----------



## SeeingDouble (Jul 25, 2019)

If you have that cheddar, $$$ focus on paid marketing via Facebook, Instagram or Google. However, I will admit the margin on T-shirts makes is very hard to get these ads to work. You basically need to get things to go viral.

If you are just starting out focus on organic traffic. Pinterest organic reach is high and also pay attention to the organic reach on the platform you are selling on (Zazzle, redbubble, Merch by Amazon, etc)

Google traffic is great but will take time for you to rank


----------



## Muhammad Azeem (Jul 30, 2020)

I have found best animated templates for t-shirts.Mod Edit: Website link deleted. We don't allow self promotion, advertising, or offering your own products/services. Either in the open forum or in Private Messages. Please familiarize yourself with posting rules here: https://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html​


----------



## dfogel (Oct 15, 2019)

Facebook, etsy, and spotify are huge right now. Most people want a one stop shop so facebook is probably the best marketplace right now.


----------

